# Eclipse und Obfuscator.



## ProgerOhneIDE (15. Jan 2007)

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit Code *obfuscation *unter Eclipse.  :?:  

1. Wenn ja welche werden von euch genutzt :?: 
2.  Kann man die Einbindung automatisieren :?: 

gruß ProgerOhneIDE


----------



## EOB (16. Jan 2007)

nimm doch einfach ein tool dazu. muss das denn in eclipse drin sein?

gruesse


----------



## foobar (17. Jan 2007)

ProgerOhneIDE hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit Code *obfuscation *unter Eclipse.  :?:
> 
> 1. Wenn ja welche werden von euch genutzt :?:



Proguard http://proguard.sourceforge.net/



			
				ProgerOhneIDE hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 2.  Kann man die Einbindung automatisieren :?:
> 
> gruß ProgerOhneIDE



Klar, du kannst die meisten Obfuscator in ant einbinden. Die erstmalige Konfiguration des Obfuscators dauert zwar etwas, aber die spätere Pflege ist nicht sehr aufwendig. Das hängt aber sehr stark von deinem Code ab. Wenn du viel mit Class.forName o.ä. arbeitest, wird es schwer den Code zu verschleiern.

Viele Grüße,
foobar


----------



## EOB (17. Jan 2007)

ich hab mit jshrink gute erfahrungen gemacht. allerdings kostet das was. der zelix klassmaster ist auch sehr gut. die kann man auch so einstellen, dass class.forname etc keine probleme machen. 

gruesse


----------

